# do 1032s need impeller kits



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

hi guys. i just got a used ariens 1032, a 924044. i was wondering if any of you guys have one and whether its needed an impeller kit or not. this is going to be my main machine


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

IMMHO an impeller kit will improve any two stage snowblower performance, so I'd install one.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Depends on the blower. Super simple is remove the chute and (also the spark plug to make it easier). Engage the auger handle (zip tie, hand clamps or friend) so the belt is engaged with the auger pulley. Pull the recoil rope slowly while you stand over the impeller tube discharge hole. As each impeller fan blade makes it's way to the very leading edge of the "outlet" note the clearance between impeller tube/drum and the blade. If it's a fingernail clearance, I wouldn't bother. If 3 of the 6 come up almost touching the tube, I wouldn't bother. If you look and clearly see daylight at all fan blade to impeller tube clearances (I think you will) then the impeller kit is for you.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

My 1988/1989 ST1032s I work on for my church do a decent job of throwing the snow, sure it won't be 20+ feet like you'd get with an impeller kit, but it does a good enough job for me. Key on these is keeping the inside of the bucket and discharge chute waxed to help keep things slick and flowing.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I've had and have all kinds of ariens machines. The 1032's have a 6 blade impeller, and usually throw pretty well. I'd first check the impeller bearing to make sure it has no play, and then wait for snow and try it as is. Impeller seal will make a difference if needed. I paint the inside of augers and chutes with E-Z Slide Graphite Paint, available at TSC.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks for the tip on the E-Z slide!


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

ok, i already checked the bearings and the impeller bearing is super tight. i guess ill just have tpo wait until the first snowfall and try it then


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Not trying to be an a hole , but if you look in there now and see 1/4" of clearance between the impeller and housing ............it's not going to close and be better by snow time:icon-shocked: 6 or 4 or 3 blades makes no difference:icon_scratch:


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

jtclays said:


> Not trying to be an a hole , but if you look in there now and see 1/4" of clearance between the impeller and housing ............it's not going to close and be better by snow time:icon-shocked: 6 or 4 or 3 blades makes no difference:icon_scratch:


oh i know that. i know on my old toro 824 (now a parts machine if anyone needs anything) and many 10000 series ariens i have worked on it made a huge difference, but on other machines like my toro 521 it didnt do ****, which is why i asked you guys because this is the first ariens i have had with a 6 blade impeller


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

right now i am in the middle of repair work, shes already to go except for the handlebars and gearbox oil and my buddys welding the handlebars for me because i didnt trust myself to weld them(i was afraid i would burn through)


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

43128, I know what you mean about the welding. I also have a buddy that does the "skill" type spots for me. I had a mower deck that needed repair and I did fine on the brackets, but needed a rescue job done after I tried doing the slight crack on the thinner deck material. On the impeller kit, I think Geno mentioned when he did one of his 6 blade impellers he went with 3 blade mods as he thought doing all 6 caused too much drag.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

You can also do "seals" only on 2 opposed blades on a 6 blade impeller to keep the drag minimal while keeping the impeller balanced.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

jtclays said:


> Not trying to be an a hole , but if you look in there now and see 1/4" of clearance between the impeller and housing ............it's not going to close and be better by snow time:icon-shocked: 6 or 4 or 3 blades makes no difference:icon_scratch:


So, If Someone Cut out 3 of the 6 blades there would be no difference? Pass around whatever you are smoking.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Jackmels said:


> So, If Someone Cut out 3 of the 6 blades there would be no difference? Pass around whatever you are smoking.


Clearly you missed my point. I was saying if there is a considerable gap................waiting for winter and snow is not going to close the gap. The gap could be closed with an impeller kit simply by looking at, evaluating and judging the need for a gap reduction procedure. Removing 3 blades would not help or was it suggested. Attaching rubber impeller extenders to 3 of the 6 blades was the suggestion if a gap was apparent. I don't smoke, so I guess we should pass something around like , "Learn when and how to use _capital letters_ correctly in English.":dry: Puff, puff.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i would prefer that we dont start any fights in this thread, we already have enough issues on this forum with sscotsman and his clone bashing and dont need any more fights. ill have to pull the chute and measure the impeller gap tomorrow and will report back with the measurements


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Don't Bother with an impeller seal. Speaking from Experience,Your Machine will work fine as is. I work and Deal in Ariens Machines..(http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/21721-scored-73-a.html) I apologize to the Forum for Feeding the Troll.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

just took a look at it tonight it looks like its about 1/8


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I guess I'm the troll Jack references? Whatever? I would not want ANY of that bumblebee rust you have there. I've seen people run a piece of sandpaper wedged in the fan blade to clear the tube, but you have rust all over, IMO. I'd want to take it down/apart and get the whole bucket smooth, and the impeller. Maybe Jack would spray over it and sell it in capital letters:roll3yes:


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Don't Feed the Troll.... Reply sent to 43128 about Your Request for Parts.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

Honestly I didn't think the rust was bad at all and I've already taken care of most of the surface rust with some 3m automotive grade 80 grit. No rot anywhere I've already looked it over


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

the rust isnt bad, but should be addressed , no need for a full on sand blast job, a good scrub with a wire brush and a coat of paint will do wonders. jmo


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Jackmels said:


> Don't Feed the Troll.... Reply sent to 43128 about Your Request for Parts.


:eusa_clap: Fantastic use of caps.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

got her all painted and looking pretty, now i just have to wait for my axle bearings to come in and she will be ready to go


----------

